# PTO problem, and engine seems weak



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

I have an Oliver 550 (gas, independent PTO) with a front end loader. I bought it last fall and have ran haybines and balers behind it with no issue.

However yesterday I was out with a brush hog mowing a 5 acre field. I had made 4 passes around the field then my PTO would just slow to a stop like it had been shut off, until I pushed in the clutch, then it would speed back up to full speed. This wasn't thick grass and it didn't matter what gear the tractor was in. Once the PTO was up to full speed, I could start mowing again but in 20 or 30 feet it would do the same thing. This has never happened to me before and it wasn't the mower, as I took that tractor home and brought out a Ford 601 to finish the job. What is the problem here?

Second question--going up any slight incline (and I mean MINOR) the engine in the Oliver bogs down and it has to work. The Ford 601 doesn't do this, it just hums along. This makes me think the engine is pretty weak. Could it perhaps be time for a rebuild? Hours are pretty low for it's age, I'm thinking 4000-6000 but don't remember for sure. Engine is pretty clean and doesn't leak. On this point, someone has suggested to me to check/change the fuel filter.

I changed the oil and hydraulic fluid last fall shortly after I bought it.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

. If mower driveline isn't the problem then tractors pto clutch must be slipping. Oliver engine bogging down could be lack of fuel from plugged filter or fuel tank outlet.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Tx Jim said:


> . If mower driveline isn't the problem then tractors pto clutch must be slipping. Oliver engine bogging down could be lack of fuel from plugged filter or fuel tank outlet.


If tractor rpms don't drop with mower rpms, I'd agree pto clutch, but I have a feeling the tractor is bogging down at the same time from the same lack of power that's not allowing it to go uphill and pushing in the clutch (thus reducing power demand for tractor motion) is allowing the pto to pick back up. I'd still start with fuel as the primary culprit but gas engines aren't my thing.


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

Fuel is a great place to start. As far as you worries about rebuilding the engine, do a compression test. They are easy, will help you make a more informed decision, and most likely in this case, sleep better at night. Remember good fuel flow to the carburetor doesn't rule out fuel not going through. Might be worth a look at your air filter also.


----------



## fe390man (Dec 30, 2014)

Had similar issue on our 550. Very common for the pto clutch throw out bearing to go out on those. Took me about two hours to z-split the tractor and have it back together. Unfortunately the bearing assembly is very expensive.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

If the engine is that wore out it should have a ton of blowby. We had a Cat 3208 that was so shot the last 200 acres before it chucked its guts we had a piece of wire holding the dipstick in.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

If a gasser has a fuel supply restriction is is apt to pop and sputter, and cut out completely, unlike a diesel that will just lose power.


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

8350HiTech said:


> If tractor rpms don't drop with mower rpms, I'd agree pto clutch, but I have a feeling the tractor is bogging down at the same time from the same lack of power that's not allowing it to go uphill and pushing in the clutch (thus reducing power demand for tractor motion) is allowing the pto to pick back up. I'd still start with fuel as the primary culprit but gas engines aren't my thing.


The tractor isn't bogging down with mower RPMS, it just bogs down when it goes up the slightest incline whether it's pulling anything or not (or whether PTO is running or not).

However when the PTO finally cut out was on level land so it was just flat cruising.

I did replace the filter today (haven't run it yet) but seeing as how freely gas was gushing through the existing filter I'm doubting it's a fuel issue.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Never worked on a 550, the zenith carbs on some of the bigger models could do weird things.

Not as likely but the governor could not be functioning properly.


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

I was out driving around with the new fuel filter, I don't know if it made a difference or not. The tractor didn't seem to chug as much going up a light incline but it wasn't pulling the mower or turning the PTO either.

However I notice the PTO lever has basically no resistance to it whatsoever when I engage the PTO clutch, and it's suppose to have 35-40 lbs resistance. It has resistance when the clutch pedal is depressed, but not when the tractor is running in neutral. So now I'm wondering if this is just a case of adjusting the PTO clutch?

//EDIT: Update--so I tried to adjust the PTO clutch but the adjusting nut doesn't want to budge. There is a spring-loaded pin that gets depressed in and then the adjusting nut should be able to rotate either clockwise to tighten or counterclockwise to loosen. However this adjusting nut seems pretty seized on there.


----------

